# MN Sports



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

This will be a long fall and winter for MN sports fans. The way things are going for the vikes, no post season for the Twinks, and I have a bad feeling about the T-Wolves, it could get ugly!!! 
The only consolation is that Green Bay sucks too!!!! :stirpot: I know, now all you Green Bay fans will tell me about the past and how great you once were!! :lost:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

The WILD might have a tough year too...as Defense-minded as they have been, the new changes to the league making it more of an offense-based game will definitely be tough to adjust to.

Then again, I could see the Vikes coming back to challenge for the NFC north. I know it seems like a Debacle of a season, but as of right now, the three teams the Vikes have lost to this year are 11 and 1 combined.

So who knows...this NFC North is a real crapshoot for teams. Emphasis on CRAP.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I cant wait for MN Wild hockey!! Looks like Gabrik will be out for a few games but I think they'll manage without him.. I like the idea of taking the red line away and allowing 2 line passes.. The defenseman are really going to have to skate their butts off to keep up with the fast play.. It will definatley be intersting and more scoring..


----------

